
Capitalism Should Return to Its Roots - Anon84
http://www.icahnreport.com/report/2009/02/capitalism-should-return-to-its-roots.html
======
miked
>> The real problem is that many corporate managements operate with impunity
with little oversight by, or accountability to, shareholders. Instead of
operating as aggressive watchdogs over management and corporate assets, many
boards act more like lapdogs.

Amen, brother. I also like his idea to allow shareholders to move the legal
domicile by a simple majority vote.

